# Gewinnspiel: Wie verbringt Ihr den Vatertag?



## Seele (29. Mai 2019)

Vorschlag: Bei über 5 "Gefällt mir" für diesen Beitrag dürfen die Mods auch aktiv am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen. Es geht ja immerhin um Bier


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Mai 2019)

Dann aber gewinnerziehung unter notarielle Aufsicht  ich merke an, dass der Rechtsweg nicht ausgeschlossen ist


----------



## Seele (29. Mai 2019)

@Rebecca Hoffmann übernimmt sicher die Rolle der Glücksfee und die ist nicht bestechbar. Stimmt's Rebecca? Freitag kriegst du dann deinen Kuchen mit ordentlich Kirschwasser


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (29. Mai 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> @Rebecca Hoffmann übernimmt sicher die Rolle der Glücksfee und die ist nicht bestechbar. Stimmt's Rebecca? Freitag kriegst du dann deinen Kuchen mit ordentlich Kirschwasser


Die ist im Urlaub... Schlechte Chancen für die Mods! Aber Ihr könnt ruhig auch Fotos schicken...


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. Mai 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> @Rebecca Hoffmann übernimmt sicher die Rolle der Glücksfee und die ist nicht bestechbar. Stimmt's Rebecca? Freitag kriegst du dann deinen Kuchen mit ordentlich Kirschwasser



Rebecca ist im Urlaub ... Unter Umgehung des Rechtswegs, der Ziehung des Gewinners oder sonstiger kleinlicher Formalien landet der Gewinn daher natürlich direkt bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch. 

(da man ja nicht vorsichtig genug sein kann: Das war natürlich Spaß)


----------



## Fr33 (29. Mai 2019)

Mal schauen ob ich ein Bild hin bekomme. Bin - wie jedes Jahr - bei meinem Angelverein auf dem Vatertags Fest eingespannt und kümmere mich um das leibliche Wohl der Gäste. Also nix mit einen Heben, Bollerwagentour usw....


----------



## hanzz (29. Mai 2019)

Hmmm. Bin arbeiten. Geht auch n Bild von Nachbars Karpfenteich? Könnte ja mal die Stippe kurz reinhalten


----------



## Seele (29. Mai 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Bei über 5 "Gefällt mir" für diesen Beitrag dürfen die Mods auch aktiv am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen. Was geht ja immerhin um Bier



Wir haben die 6 Likes erreicht, danke Gemeinde.
@Georg Baumann du weißt was zu tun ist 

@hanzz : du darfst auch von der Arbeit Fotos schicken, immerhin brauchen wir auch an dem Tag Leute die ihrer Arbeit nach gehen.


----------



## Vanner (29. Mai 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hmmm. Bin arbeiten.



Geht dir nicht alleine so, bin auch arbeiten, allerdings am Wasser.


----------



## Seele (30. Mai 2019)

Bisschen Prototypen beim Frühschoppen bauen....






Wünsch euch nenn schönen Vatertag und allem am Wasser tight lines oder einfach ne schöne Party.


----------



## Seele (30. Mai 2019)

Was ist los liebe Väter und Angler? Wollt ihr mir den Sieg kampflos überlassen?

Postet eure Bilder und gewinnt


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Was ist los liebe Väter und Angler? Wollt ihr mir den Sieg kampflos überlassen?
> Postet eure Bilder und gewinnt



Is nich so einfach, Gevatter Seele. Ich verwechsel ständig das AUslöseknöpfchen der Kamera mit dem Kapselheber...


----------



## Seele (30. Mai 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Is nich so einfach, Gevatter Seele. Ich verwechsel ständig das AUslöseknöpfchen der Kamera mit dem Kapselheber...



Dann mach doch ne tolle Bildbeschreibung sonst tippt ihr doch auch so gern


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Mai 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Dann mach doch ne tolle Bildbeschreibung sonst tippt ihr doch auch so gern


Aber doch nicht heute.


----------



## hanzz (30. Mai 2019)

Na dann lass ich euch mal an meiner Espresso Pause auf der Arbeit teilhaben


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Mai 2019)

Vatertag so wie es sein muss, am Kanal, Kumpels, Grillen und bier


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Mai 2019)

Plöner See Vatertagswetter, zu windig, zu wellig, zu trocken von innen.


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Vatertag so wie es sein muss, am Kanal, Kumpels, Grillen und bier



so lob ick´s mir! Bleibt ihr die ganze Nacht?


----------



## Vanner (30. Mai 2019)

Na dann mal von der Arbeit.


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Mai 2019)

Ich bin auch am Vaddertag Vadder.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Mich gibt es jetzt auch als Bier:


----------



## phirania (30. Mai 2019)

Gerade aus dem Krankenhaus  zurück.
Aber ein wenig Burger  Party zu Vaddertag geht doch noch...


----------



## Jason (30. Mai 2019)

Der Kamerad hat mich zu Vatertag glücklich gemacht. Einen drauf getrunken habe dann zu Hause. Sonst schimpft die Polizei.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Mai 2019)

Immer noch Plöner See, Wellen weniger, Wind weniger, alles andere passt jetzt. Nur die Fische????


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Mai 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Gerade aus dem Krankenhaus  zurück.
> Aber ein wenig Burger  Party zu Vaddertag geht doch noch...
> 
> 
> ...


Kalle ich hoffe das du nichts schlimmes hast.Gute Besserung.


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Mai 2019)

Vatertagstour Plöner See 2 Tag: Wellen  mal so mal so, Wetter genauso, Fische  Getränke ​


----------



## zokker (31. Mai 2019)

Mein neuer Bissanzeiger.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Mai 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> so lob ick´s mir! Bleibt ihr die ganze Nacht?


Jau. Waren die ganze Nacht da. Dann darf auch jeder Bierchen trinken


----------



## Minimax (31. Mai 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Mein neuer Bissanzeiger.
> Anhang anzeigen 325126



Cool, Du hast Dich mit @geomas getroffen!


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Mai 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Mein neuer Bissanzeiger.
> Anhang anzeigen 325126


Sehr nachhaltig!


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Juni 2019)

Ich habe den Feiertag auch an der frischen Luft verbracht. Leider eher arbeitsintensiv mit Gemüsepflanzerei...


----------



## jochen68 (1. Juni 2019)

Musst (durfte) arbeiten. Betreuung des U23-Ruder-Nationalachter auf dem Kanal. Immerhin am Wasser und viele Angler sah ich auch am Ufer.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Juni 2019)

Och- ich dachte grad beim Erblicken der beiden neuen Beiträge;

Wow- wenn die jetzt erst die Bilder einstellen, haben die den Vatertag ganz straight durchgezogen und sind erst letzte Nacht nüchtern geworden.....das müssen dann ja GANZ wilde Bilder sein!

So kann man sich täuschen


----------



## Jan_Cux (1. Juni 2019)

Wir waren erst ganz brav mit unseren Kindern im Tierpark, wieder daheim angekommen hatten die Frauen eine Überraschung vorbereitet... Und uns einen gepackten Bollerwagen hingestellt. Plätze im Restaurant gebucht, und wir hatten 4 Stunden Zeit dort anzukommen. War eine schöne Abwechselung.


----------



## bbfishing (2. Juni 2019)

Moin
Ich war am Vatertag in Silkeborg und hab mich mit dem hier vergnügt,





danach gab es noch dies




Gruß Klaus


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (3. Juni 2019)

Besten Dank für Eure Bilder!
Hier die drei Gewinner:
@Kochtopf 
@bbfishing 
@Hecht100+ 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Schickt mir Eure Adressen per PN, damit wir das gute Zeug versenden können ;-)


----------



## Tobias85 (3. Juni 2019)

Glückwunsch, El Potto...lass es dir schmecken!


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Juni 2019)

Juhu! Alkohol!


----------



## hanzz (3. Juni 2019)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Jason (3. Juni 2019)

Ich gratuliere den Gewinnern. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## bbfishing (3. Juni 2019)

Klasse, vielen Dank
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Juni 2019)

Ich will nicht nerven aber das Pfingstwochenende steht vor der Türe und ich habe Durst - kann man schon absehen wann der Bierbomber startet?


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. Juni 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich will nicht nerven aber das Pfingstwochenende steht vor der Türe und ich habe Durst - kann man schon absehen wann der Bierbomber startet?


Frevler   Du willst die Gerstensaftschorle doch wohl nicht vor dem nächsten Ükeltreff öffnen ? häh ?


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Juni 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Frevler   Du willst die Gerstensaftschorle doch wohl nicht vor dem nächsten Ükeltreff öffnen ? häh ?


Der Nächste Ükeltreff ist das Wochenende nach Pfingsten, dann sucht mich Mini heim 
Ansonsten habt ihr recht wenig mit meinem Vatertag zu tun und bevor wer weint weil es nur  8 Bier waren und dann jemand leer ausgehen muss trinke ich es lieber selber


----------



## Minimax (7. Juni 2019)

Oh, völlig aus den Augen verloren! Na dann herzlichen verspäteten Glückwunsch den drei Gewinnern, und natürlich einen besonderen Gruss an Bruder @Kochtopf !


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Juni 2019)

Gewinn ist da, Hecht schmeckt. Vielen Dank


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Juni 2019)

@Kochtopf @bbfishing :  Prost Angelkollegen


----------



## phirania (12. Juni 2019)

Und Getränke schon angekommen.?
Na denn mal Prost.


----------

